# SNES Game Maker Version 0.3



## YoshiInAVoid (Nov 8, 2011)

I think that the old topic got a bit filled up with comments about virus's and stuff and not much on the real subject of SNES Game Maker so I thought I'd make a new topic.

As you know, I'm YoshiInAVoid and I'm the creator of SNES Game Maker.

Since the old topic, SNES Game Maker has come a long way into the future and is no longer a "Should I make one?" kind of idea. With the release of version 0.3 it has:

-Support for text,
-Support for backgrounds,
-Support for variables,
-Lots of examples,
-Lots of easy to use functions,

It is nowhere near the stage of actually developing a real game since it still doesn't support sprites yet, but it is neally there, and now is a perfect time to get used to using the program so that you are farmilliar with it for when it has a few more features.

The website has moved to here:

http://www.snesgamemaker.gamehacking.org/

So it's no longer hosted by dodgy co.cc

If you want to see it before you download it, there is a screenshot here:





And I have a rather poor quality video of me using it to build a ROM that loads a background here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RUvT9Mi2KU

There are some tutorials on the site to help get you started, and plenty of examples.


So what are you waiting for? Make your own SNES Game today!


----------



## coolness (Nov 8, 2011)

if i create my own SNES game can i play it via a ds emulator?


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't understand your question. If you want to make DS games then there is a DS Game Maker; and all SNES games made with SNES Game Maker will work fine on most good SNES emulators or real hardware.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Nov 9, 2011)

If this will work out it might be a great tool. However, I'm still suspicious at the moment. The SNES has a very slow processor and I don't think it's possible to write efficient game code for it except by directly writing ASM code. On the other hand you could just be using a pre-written base ROM and make SNES Game Maker only edit its resources. This is the same method RPG Maker uses for its games and it should work quite well.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Nov 10, 2011)

SNES Game Maker _does_ make you have to write your code in ASM... It just hides the fact that it does.

All of the code in your scripts gets added to the game, no matter what. _But_ SNES Game Maker converts some of your code before it actually compiles.

For example take the RunScript_If function, it works like this:

RunScript_If    

So if I had this:

RunScript_If Controller1 = UpButton MoveUp

It would actually be added to the Temp.ASM file as this code:

lda Joy1Press+1
cmp #$08
beq MoveUp

However SNES Game Maker work exactly the same if you just add the code above in your script ensted of using the RunScript_If function because If you have typed something in the program which is not reconized then it assumes that it's ASM code and leaves it in your compiler code without conversion.

So it doesn't limit advanced users, however it does alow people who have never coded in ASM before to easilly use the program.

Another thing to note is that certain functions do _not_ get converted and are left as they are since SNES Game Maker comes with some various libaries full of macros such as LoadBackground. This can prevent the program from messing up your compiled code by just leaving some things as they are.


I hope this answers your question but if it doesn't then there is a button in the program under "Tools" called "View compiled code" which shows you what code was actually fed into the compiler. You can experiment with this to see what results you get and how SNES Game Maker works.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Nov 20, 2011)

I take it that no one is interested currently?


----------



## theloon (Jan 11, 2012)

YoshiInAVoid said:


> I take it that no one is interested currently?


Are you kidding?  A "Game Maker" style GUI for SNES development?!?  In an age where several options exist to make real carts?  This is crazy mad good news!  Please continue development!  The SNES and its slow CPU has nothing to do with ease of development.  I made my Atari 2600 game Nitebear on Sleepystreet in BatariBASIC.  Tools like this have the potential to grow the homebrew SNES dev community greatly.  Not everyone can code ASM or C.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I haven't had much time to work on SNES Game Maker recently since a Nintendo DS homebrew game called "ZOMBASE" which I have been developing / programming for almost a year now has just made some major progress, EG: The website is now available www.zombase.com and the final graphics are being sent to me which I am currently implementing.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, I can create my own text games!


----------



## Yoni Arousement (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey! I've always wanted to create a game for the SNES, but I lack any knowledge of Assembly. I second a Game Maker esque GUI. But remember not to add too many backgrounds!


----------



## Coltonamore (Dec 10, 2012)

This is down.


----------



## WeAreTheChamps (Jul 2, 2019)

this sounds amazing plz finish ASAP!


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 2, 2019)

I hope this project will one day make rpgs. I been wanting to make my own rpg that runs on a snes cart for a long time. RPG makes is the only other thing i have used. Iam not keen on coding in 100% ASM...


----------



## WeAreTheChamps (Jul 2, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> I hope this project will one day make rpgs. I been wanting to make my own rpg that runs on a snes cart for a long time. RPG makes is the only other thing i have used. Iam not keen on coding in 100% ASM...


me neither, ASM coding is kinda complicated


----------



## TheMiningBoyAlpha (Feb 8, 2020)

Anyone have a new download link?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2020)

The homepage is down.
I think it is safe to say this project is dead.


----------



## mtboss124 (Oct 2, 2020)

this is sad


----------



## mtboss124 (Oct 2, 2020)

guys the page is saved on web archive but i cant go to download page an if you search after the page deletion its leave a gmail
visit the page here
https://web.archive.org/web/20111129063403/http://snesgamemaker.gamehacking.org/
thanks for reading and sorry for my bad inglish


----------

